# YOU HAVE GOT TO WATCH THIS VIDEO! Adorable!



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh my! What a wonderful video! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I wasn't able to watch it, it didn't work here. I'm using my iPhone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

